# NE Ohio



## sschario (Oct 21, 2002)

I am in the Canton/Massillon area. Since the Lake Effect doesn't reach us, I may be available when Cleveland area gets hit. Be glad to help, as needed.

I am insured and have a '94 K2500 w/ 7.5 Western. Looking for a spreader...

Email me for cell #

Steve


----------



## jbelandscape (Nov 27, 2002)

I am on the west side of Cleveland. I plow points west of W.117 in Lakewood all the way to Lorain/Elyria. Most of my accounts are in Rocky River and usually only take 6-8 hrs., so Im pretty available during a decent snow.

I have a '02 2500HD w/ 7.5 Sno-way. Also have Toro single stage for walks.

Please feel free to email me, and I will give you my nextel #.


----------



## BRUENTERPRISES (Jan 21, 2004)

I am In Akron and have all kinds of accounts please call me at 330-867-7424 and I can put to work tonight or next snow


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm from the canton area, we service Stark, Carroll and Columbiana Co. area. I'm willing to help when and where if needed. I can send one truck or as many thats needed. With both plowing and salt, and Even sidewalks if needed. Email me at: [email protected] ~or my cell is on 24/7 330-205-0618
Thanks,
Ron Clapper
Clapper & Company


----------

